# Live Moss



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Just a quick question on live moss for use in reptile enclosures to maintain humidity. I've always used packaged moss previously, but my garden lawn is full of the stuff. Presumably, this is the same as the live moss sold in bags as wet/moist moss? (not the compact blocks of it) or the stuff sold on ebay by the litre as suitable for reptiles? 

How would I go about harvesting this for use in my reptile enclosures? Obviously picking it and shoving it in isn't advised as it'll be filthy. But if I were to rinse it, how far would I have to go before it'd be considered safe? 

Rinsing in water until it's clean? Boil it? Spray with disinfectant spray like F10/Trigene? Soak in disinfectant spray? Autoclave it? - Would autoclaving kill it/dry it to a powdery crisp? It's really nice moss so I'd quite like to use it rather than buy some.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Just a quick question on live moss for use in reptile enclosures to maintain humidity. I've always used packaged moss previously, but my garden lawn is full of the stuff. Presumably, this is the same as the live moss sold in bags as wet/moist moss? (not the compact blocks of it) or the stuff sold on ebay by the litre as suitable for reptiles?
> 
> How would I go about harvesting this for use in my reptile enclosures? Obviously picking it and shoving it in isn't advised as it'll be filthy. But if I were to rinse it, how far would I have to go before it'd be considered safe?
> 
> Rinsing in water until it's clean? Boil it? Spray with disinfectant spray like F10/Trigene? Soak in disinfectant spray? Autoclave it? - Would autoclaving kill it/dry it to a powdery crisp? It's really nice moss so I'd quite like to use it rather than buy some.


I wouldnt know how to go collecting it properly, but if I were you, id just chuck it in as is. there are so many benefits to a bioactive substrate, and that is what this will lead to. My planted vivs have spring tails, woodlice, pill bugs, etc etc in to keep it clean and tidy :2thumb:

out of interest, what lizard is it for?


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

It'd be for my boas


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been using it for years.

First thing is whats on it?

Do you have a cat or dog that could of weed on it?
Do you use fertilisers or weed killers that may of got on it?
Are you near a road or drive that could spill polluted rain onto it?

Basically if your sure there are no nasties on it do the following.

Pick it up, rinse any dirt off of it then use it in your cages.

Gordon


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Well it's in there with the boa now  so far seems all okay. I just soaked it in cold water, rinsed off the dirt, etc. Then boiled water. Then with trigene in the water. Then rinsed it again. Then sprayed it with trigene and left it overnight. Then rinsed it out again. Somehow the moss didn't die :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Well it's in there with the boa now  so far seems all okay. I just soaked it in cold water, rinsed off the dirt, etc. Then boiled water. Then with trigene in the water. Then rinsed it again. Then sprayed it with trigene and left it overnight. Then rinsed it out again. Somehow the moss didn't die :lol2:


all of what you have done servers very little purpose other then to kill the moss. The byugs contained in the moss are actually beneficiall in most instances. 

Though i echo the above poster if you use weed killers fettilizers, have dogs or cats or are near to an area of polution i would avoid it as the chemicals can be extremely harmful. 

Jay


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

kittredgerex said:


> Obviously picking it and shoving it in isn't advised as it'll be filthy. But if I were to rinse it, how far would I have to go before it'd be considered safe? image



I'm still not entirely sure, but I've collected up some moss from out in the woods (out of the way from where dogs and foxes may have peed on it, so, up trees and deep in bushes... nettles, ouch!!!) just the nice fluffy bright green type. Soaked it in water, rinsed and rinsed until all the mud and bits of random crud was gone. Then sprayed heavily with dilute Trigene (same stuff as F10) left it overnight and rinsed it again. Then put it in my rainbow boa's tank. She's had it in there for a few weeks now and I just collected another carrier bag of fresh moss yesterday, and shall do the same (I wanted to add some more to her viv as she's veeery blue at the moment!) Haven't had any problems with it


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

kittredgerex said:


> Obviously picking it and shoving it in isn't advised as it'll be filthy. But if I were to rinse it, how far would I have to go before it'd be considered safe? image


If you are collecting your moss from a clean area that is free of pesticides, fertilizers and cat/dog wee etc then it should be safe from an infection point of view. 
If there are any chemicals or animal based pollutants present then I would suggest not collecting it as all the washing in the world can't guarantee it being clean.
The main reason for washing it is to remove dirt/mud that is mixed in with it. This is something that I do with shop brought moss as well as self collected moss.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> I'm still not entirely sure, but I've collected up some moss from out in the woods (out of the way from where dogs and foxes may have peed on it, so, up trees and deep in bushes... nettles, ouch!!!) just the nice fluffy bright green type. Soaked it in water, rinsed and rinsed until all the mud and bits of random crud was gone. Then sprayed heavily with dilute Trigene (same stuff as F10) left it overnight and rinsed it again. Then put it in my rainbow boa's tank. She's had it in there for a few weeks now and I just collected another carrier bag of fresh moss yesterday, and shall do the same (I wanted to add some more to her viv as she's veeery blue at the moment!) Haven't had any problems with it


If you are collecting moss from a public place you need to get permission from the land owner or local council. You also need to make sure your not collecting any moss species protected by the Wild Life and Countryside Act.

If you have a shady, dampish spot in your garden try introducing (dropping) some moss into the area and see if it will grow and provide you with a future free harvest.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

belleville2008 said:


> Obviously picking it and shoving it in isn't advised as it'll be filthy. But if I were to rinse it, how far would I have to go before it'd be considered safe?
> image


If you do not consider the moss to be safe (see above), don't collect it in the first place. 
You are only washing it to remove dirt/mud. When the water runs clean so is the moss.


----------

